# future mk1 owner from Edinburgh



## moisty (Jan 26, 2014)

Hi all, just joined forum and hoping to find out about mk1 tts before I buy one. Most of my cars have been from the vag family currently driving an A3.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

hai and welcome!

I'm trying real hard not to laugh at your forum name, this means no offence however lol

J
xx


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi moisty, welcome


----------



## moisty (Jan 26, 2014)

thanks and user name is my nickname lol usually causes a few smiles. Reason for it is I used to have a ford orion with a leaking sunroof and I got wet hence started getting called moisty


----------



## Sherbet77 (Jan 26, 2014)

Hi moisty welcome


----------

